# Kann man in Eclipse neue Shortcuts erstellen?



## JFeel-x (13. Dez 2008)

Siehe oben ,
schon mal vielen Dank.

Ich weiß zwar, dass mansich alle shortcuts mit STRG_SHIFT_L anzeigen lassen kann, aber ich würde manche gerne ändern...


----------



## musiKk (13. Dez 2008)

Ja, kann man.


----------



## Murray (13. Dez 2008)

Window->Preferences->General->Keys


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

Vielen Dank    :toll:


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

kann man auch neue shortcuts erstellen, und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

Wenn du einem Command das noch kein Binding hat ein Binding hinzufügst, hast du ein neues 'shortcut'. Wenn dir die Commands nicht genügen musst du ein kleines PlugIn für die gesuchte Funktionalität schreiben.
Um welche Funktionalität geht es?


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

So etwas, wie das z. Bsp wenn ich CRTL-U drücke ein System.out.println(); erscheint...


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

Dafür gibt es doch templates. syso + strg + leer führt beispielsweise zum Erfolg, die templates kannst du aber beliebig erweitern/verändern


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

Hmm, ich glaub mir fehlen noch wichtige Grundlagen, ich weiß noch nicht mal, was ein template ist,  und was generische Typen sind ist mir auch noch nicht klar, obwohl ich mir eben grade die Wikipedia Artikel angeguckt habe  :bahnhof:   :?: 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

Keine C++ Templates :roll: 
Preferences -> Java - Editor -> Templates


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

Ich schreib euch einfach mal, was ich jetzt angerichtet habe:

In "Name" habe ich "Create a System.out.println();",
In "Context" "Java",
In "Description" "creates a System.out.println();"
Und in Pattern "System.out.println();"

geschrieben.

Ich hab jetzt zwei Fragen: 
1. Kann ich das so einsetzen?
2. Wo kann ich das einfügen?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

Es gibt doch schon ein sysout template. Gibt einfach sysout ein (oder benenne es in etwas anderes um)ein und drück strg+leer.


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

Da steht : 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(${word_selection}${});${cursor}
```
wenn ich jetzt beim bearbeiten meines codes sysout schreibe, tut sich doch nix, ich glaube, almählich bin ich verwirrt


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

dann strg+ leertaste drücken und das sysout template auswählen (wenn er es nicht automatisch nimmt)


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

wo?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2008)

Im Code, wo sonst?


----------



## musiKk (14. Dez 2008)

Java-Datei öffnen. sysout schreiben (syso reicht aber bei Default-Einstellungen, weil es kein anderen Template gibt, das mit syso beginnt). Strg+Leertaste drücken. Freuen.

Das sollte aber eigentlich schon ersichtlich gewesen sein.....


----------



## JFeel-x (14. Dez 2008)

klar, war verwirrt, vielen Dank, es klappt !  :applaus:    :toll:


----------

